# JB Bluetooth Connectivity Issues?



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been running various JB builds on my VZW GS3 for a month or two now. While some of the mid-August JB builds had a relatively stable Bluetooth Hands-Free functionality, I have been having persistent Bluetooth connection issues since sometime after around Aug. 18th. Bluetooth calls would drop audio on both ends (although the call was still connected), the call would randomly switch audio between the headset and handset. I usually saw the funkiness occur about 2 minutes into a call.

Lately, I can't even pair successfully with a BT headset (I'm running the CM10 09-14 build). The pairing process completes, but I can't connect to anything.

Are these known common issues? Or, is it just my phone?

AJ


----------

